# دليل معدات الصيانه من komatsu



## adison2000 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

_*و الآن من شركة كوماتسو مجدداً دليل مهندسي الصيانه لكل المعدات لشتى عمليات الصيانه في الآليات الثقيله في المحركات ونظام الهيدروليك والتعليق والتوجيه و غيرها بالإضافه لمعدات الفك والتركيب .
كل ذلك تجدونه في هذا الملف .

التحميل *_



http://www.4shared.com/file/TXf0-Gpb/2006_Guidepart1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/qgrvz33N/2006_Guidepart2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/wa8IQel8/2006_Guidepart3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/_V7Az74N/2006_Guidepart4.html

​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مجهود جميل لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## 2030 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

thanxx


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (3 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saad_srs (6 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## adison2000 (29 فبراير 2012)

تشرفت بمروركم الكريم​


----------



## اياد الكوز (28 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tarek495 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alharmi (1 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## حسين على عيد (19 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

